# B13 Sentra Stillen kit pics?



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

Does anybody have any pictures of the Stillen sides adn rear on their car? i would like to see them before i buy. 
thanks
mav


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

www.nissanforums.com/search.php?


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

I have the full kit, but it's sitting in my apartment and it will remain there until I can save up enough money to paint it. The Stillen website has a pic of it on the car. Check it out.

http://www.stillen.com/sportscars.asp


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

i know stillen has pic's but they arnt very good, i found some thanks. it is the one im going to get. im gonna buy it from toolapcfan on here once i get the money.
mav


----------

